# 02T gearbox on Golf2/3/4 engine



## careometer (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello!

I accidentally found out that the MK4 polo 1.0 version has a supershort gearbox! 4.9 R&P, while other gears are not that long either. So I'm wondering if I can fit it on 2.0 8v engine. It's meant for dirt circuit racing with relatively low speeds - it's rare to get into 4th gear. The mk3/mk2 gearboxes are quite long and you have to do some part hunting to build a short one! 

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------

